# Spalted Maple Vase



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The weather was nice enough to do some work out in the shop today. I dug in the firewood pit and found this nice piece of spalted maple. The pictures show the vase in progress. Some of you have asked about the boring/laser system that I made so I included some pictures of that set up. I still need several more coats of finish to complete the project. I hope everyone had a chance to enjoy this awesome weather! gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The first of several coats of MinWax 209 Oil.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

next time you do something like that let me know ahead of time. I want to come over and watch.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Awsome. I love spalted wood. It has so much syle to it. You have a good looking set up there. Can tell, you know your stuff. I like your home made turning supports. That is a fine looking vase. I like your Jorgenson jig. It looks very long. Is it easy to handle?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The Jamieson style turning has really opened up deep hollow turning. In the old days we used 3/4" or 1" metal stock with HSS tips silver soldered on the ends and big handles. The Jamieson style takes all of the torque/twist out of tool and gives incredible control. They are fairly simple to make if you have a torch and welder. I have two different ones that I use....the one pictured I can bottom out around 14" or so. The much larger one can bottom at 18"-20". gb
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=279-2000


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, I guess, I will have to go look at one up close to see what is needed to either make one or purchase one. I can do some welding myself or have access to a person that has full machine shop but still need dimensions for the end fitting and other parts to get it right. This would open a new door to making vases all in one piece. I have to do mine as two pieces now which still think look good, but would like to make larger pieces and this is only way to accomplish this. Making vases as two pieces are limited on size due to tools used or will get large chattering with only tool rest and scrapers shaping the inside of vases. They are fun to make, however want to go to the larger one pieces. I am still limited to size with a midi lath, but can handle larger vases than currently can make with a tool like yours. Thanks for the photos and will probably not get to this in near future, but hopefully not too long as tied up with projects at work that is taking a lot of time and no plans to travel to Houston anytime soon to look at one of these tools. Only way would be to just order one otherwise. Could wind up being best option, but I kinda like making my own tools also. I have made several fingernail and bowl gouges and another tool which is a cross between a skew and gouge called a Skewchigouge http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=3620. It is a great tool that works great as a skew but is much easier to handle without catches on shaping turnings. Go to the video link on page for how it can be used. I bought one, but made a spare also. It feels good working with tools that you made yourself and still work.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Jim,

How does the laser work? Does it gauge the thickness of your pot? Seeing all of this great woodworking has sparked my creative interest. I throw pots on the potter's wheel. 

This lathing process seems somewhat similar to the throwing process. I will have to go visit our woodshop here at school and see what Mr. Peacock has.  Keep the pictures coming! Great work!!!

Chuck


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Chuck....that laser pen lets me know how thick/thin the walls are. It's much more accurate and faster than calipers. Woodturning and throwing on the wheel are VERY similiar. Both are messy! Peek around that shop and see what they have. I'll be more than happy to do a demo for them. jim


----------

